# Anyone owned/played the ESP SC-608B?



## Shannon (Mar 14, 2008)

There's no way I'm going through that epic ESP 8 thread, so I'll just make a new thread. 

Does anyone own or at least played the ESP LTD SC-608B yet? Thoughts? 
Hell, anyone seen a place that has them in stock? 
Spill it, suckas! I'm literally nano seconds away from saying "fuck it" & ordering one.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 14, 2008)

they haven't gotten to the stores yet

I say order one already


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2008)

us? YOU'RE the one that usually tells us about new gear, ya whore


----------



## feelmytool (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd say try the seven string version and if you like it than order it. I happen to tune down to G# on mine and i don't even use above 60 so just imagine a 68 tuned to F# on a longer neck(i don't think i have the baritone one, it's normal headstock). You should be fine for it. I'd say go ahead and order it if you can afford it and if it sucks you can turn around and sell it to me for half as much on Ebay in a few months.


----------



## jrf8 (Mar 14, 2008)

Shannon said:


> There's no way I'm going through that epic ESP 8 thread, so I'll just make a new thread.
> 
> Does anyone own or at least played the ESP LTD SC-608B yet? Thoughts?
> Hell, anyone seen a place that has them in stock?
> Spill it, suckas! I'm literally nano seconds away from saying "fuck it" & ordering one.





esp, (non ltd). its for sale too.

i have no idea how the ltd version plays though


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 14, 2008)

feelmytool said:


> I'd say try the seven string version and if you like it than order it. I happen to tune down to G# on mine and i don't even use above 60 so just imagine a 68 tuned to F# on a longer neck(i don't think i have the baritone one, it's normal headstock). You should be fine for it. I'd say go ahead and order it if you can afford it and if it sucks you can turn around and sell it to me for half as much on Ebay in a few months.



I believe Shannon has owned an SC607 or SC607b at some point in time, but being the whore he is, he got rid of it.


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 14, 2008)

Im selling my RG2228 to get one as soon as they are out


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2008)

Just got off the phone with DCGL, they're looking at mid to late april for them to show up.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 21, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I believe Shannon has owned an SC607 or SC607b at some point in time, but being the whore he is, he got rid of it.


Yeah, I had the 25.5" SC607 for over 2.5 years as my main player. I'm still kicking myself for parting with it. I now have the Agile Interceptor Pro 27 & it's very much like the a combo of the SC607B & MH-307. 

The RG2228 is cool, but it's just so bland looking. If Ibanez went for more colors & used an 8-inline headstock, I'd be more apted to check it out. The SC-608B looks like the right 8 for me, plus it's neck-thru.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Mar 31, 2008)

8 in line, neck through, depending on scale length might want locking tuners because the highest point of the headstock won't leave you much string slack to wind, IMO.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

im a little worried about that as well


----------



## Crucified (Mar 31, 2008)

two words. mike sherman.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 31, 2008)

Crucified said:


> two words. mike sherman.



Not for $1200 

Now if you're even considering a STEF-B8 then hell yeah


----------



## jrf8 (Apr 4, 2008)

i just recently got my esp (not ltd) steph8 but i sold it right away to my buddy tyler to turn a profit on it, the thing plays great the neck is definetly chunkier than the rg228. ill have some pics up next week. going to jam out tommorrow with him and ill snap some photos


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2008)

he must love you


----------



## Drage (Apr 7, 2008)

How fast/thick are ESP/LTD necks compared to Ibanez?


----------



## noodles (Apr 7, 2008)

Honestly, I'm waiting around for the Rondo offering. I don't want to spend $1200 to find out that I don't want an eight. It's just too much to drop on a whim, which is the exact same problem I have with the RG2228.


----------



## jrf8 (Apr 8, 2008)

Nick said:


> he must love you




i got it for dirt cheap 220 and sold it to him for 2300, yes he still loved me now i have the cash for ltd steph8 and a agile 8


----------



## chaz1527 (Apr 17, 2008)

you lucky man 



Drage said:


> How fast/thick are ESP/LTD necks compared to Ibanez?



I would imagine the Ibanez neck would be faster, you know with the wizard necks and all. however, the esp/ltd sc8 is a neck through, with an arch top, and its pick configuration is different ( hum in mid instead of the bridge). its also 300 bucks cheaper. but thats just my two cents


----------



## elvendio (Feb 11, 2009)

I bought mine a couple months back and love it. It's alot nicer than the Ib imo. Here me playing with it.


----------



## Zoltta (Feb 11, 2009)

Isnt the point of a guitar video is to watch you play the guitar and not COD4? lol


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 11, 2009)

A better question is why bump a 10 month old thread for a video?


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2009)

^


----------



## elvendio (Feb 12, 2009)

Because it was the only thread about the sc-608b and I already happened to have a cod4 clan video with me playing this guitar.


----------



## eegor (Feb 12, 2009)

If it's a CoD4 video, why did I see CoD [email protected] in there? LOL

Good-looking guitar, though. Pretty cool song, as well.


----------



## animusbassist (Apr 17, 2009)

Awaiting the arival.


----------

